# The poor mans tug toy



## Nizmo (Jan 15, 2009)

After i ordered my cow hides from stillwater i was trying to think of what i could use to make it a tug toy. i was broke, with not even a dime so getting a rope was a negative.
sooo heres what i had layin around.
1 cow hide
200 zip ties
a pair of motocross socks
half a roll of packing tape.
and heres what i came up with an hour later:
















and here it is in action: it actually works and hasn't broke yet. i think 200 zip ties was enough :roll:









and here are a couple randoms i've take through out today.
Nismo and Bella this morning before nismo got fixed, out on the patio.








Nismo a couple hours after he came home from surgery. he looks thrilled.








Bella chewing on the bone after nismo passed out with his nose still in the bone. lol








and finally. watch dog status. Nismo


----------



## Nizmo (Jan 15, 2009)

dont you guys love the hole in the couch too? i thank Nismo for that... grrrr


----------



## rosesandthorns (Nov 1, 2008)

That's a strange set up but whatever, it seems to work fine and Nizmo seems to like it. he looks good to have just had the surgery. Hope he leaves his stitches alone and doesn't have to wear the dreaded e. collar.lol


----------



## MY MIKADO (Apr 7, 2006)

I applaude your creativity. Poor Nismo he doesn't look to happy about his surgery. That is a cute picture of him sleep with his nose in the bone..hehe.
Thanks for sharing.


----------



## ~StangChick~ (Jan 1, 2009)

I like the last pic! Thanks for sharing.


----------



## alphamum82 (Mar 18, 2009)

Lol they're so cute. He looks good and tired so soon after his surgery. =)


----------



## wheezie (Aug 4, 2006)

hahahah great job man, thats some hill billy rigin, something i would do lol.


----------



## frufru-dog (Feb 28, 2009)

wow i love that set up for sure i doubt i could have been that creative, rep points for you!


----------



## Nizmo (Jan 15, 2009)

thanks im glad you guys like it!
me and my friend have a saying, "if a hammer and duct tape don't fix it, **** it, its broke." lol


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

Gotta do whatcha gotta do lol.. I don't think the dog cared at all. He seems to be totally enjoying it.


----------



## Ninja Monk3y (Mar 2, 2009)

Man I've been waiting to see that setup you were talking about, very MacGuyver like, kudos to you:thumbsup:


----------



## LiiL_L0cz_Red_N0se (Sep 15, 2008)

lmao... zipties are my life savors too lol. i zipties EVERYTHING lol.. nice job.


----------



## Skreed (Feb 18, 2009)

MacGuyver would be proud


----------



## pitbullgirl22 (Jul 27, 2008)

:rofl:That's what I was thinkin!!


----------



## mom2twopups (Mar 4, 2009)

What a great idea! I agree..that is very MacGuyver of you and the dogs seem to LOVE it! Good thinking!
I am glad to see Nismo after his surgery....I know that you happy to have this behind you. Just a little rest is all he needs!

Thanks for posting the pics! Their great!


----------



## lil bit pit karma (May 10, 2008)

Nice job I would of never thought of that!!! Points for you!!!!

Is that an ear on the hide in the 2 pic????:hammer:


----------



## Feari-Neko (Feb 16, 2009)

awwwww so cute dogs!!!
very creative toy!!! its cool


----------



## Southern Inferno (Mar 12, 2009)

lol, thats a lot of zipties


----------



## Nizmo (Jan 15, 2009)

its still alive!


----------



## mikey077 (Mar 20, 2009)

Nice job nizmo! I also play tug-o-war with my dogs yet a friend of mine says its a bad thing to do. Is this true?


----------



## Nizmo (Jan 15, 2009)

mikey077 said:


> Nice job nizmo! I also play tug-o-war with my dogs yet a friend of mine says its a bad thing to do. Is this true?


if you play tug of war on your terms its not.
your dog needs to know that when you say let go, that he lets go, or when you say the games over, that he knows the game is over on your terms.
its a dominence thing. when you let him win he thinks we is the more dominent one. so he needs to know that your in control of it all and you set limits for him. 
any one have anything else to add?


----------



## Nizmo (Jan 15, 2009)

lil bit pit karma said:


> Nice job I would of never thought of that!!! Points for you!!!!
> 
> Is that an ear on the hide in the 2 pic????:hammer:


no i dont think so. that would be kind of weird lol


----------



## mikey077 (Mar 20, 2009)

i see. thanks!


----------

